# Bootsektor /s0kill



## ciburn (18. November 2003)

Es gibt in diesem Fall nicht um mich, sondern ein Freund von mir. Er hat sich wohl ein Lovsan Variante eingefangen, die sich in den bootsektor schreibt. Formatieren bracht in seinem Fall gar nichts und er bekam vor kurzem eine komplett neue Hardware, die auch keine Besserung brachte. Er hat sich ihn wohl dank mangelnder Sicherheit wieder eingefangen. Ein Format hat wieder nichts gebracht. Ich möchte das nun in Angriff nehmen und ihm ein bißchen helfen.

Jetzt komm ich zu meiner Frage... Wie genau läuft das mit dem Bootsektor. Ich wollte zunächst bei ihm ein Format durchführen und dann den Bootsektor löschen und dann neu installieren. (sein OS ist Win2000)

Da hab ich von dem Tool s0kill gehört, was den bootsektor löschen soll. Mein Problem ist nun, wie ich das tool starte und was ich genau machen muss!

Was mich noch interessieren würde, sind evtl. Risiken... kann man da irgendwas kaputt machen?


----------



## Sinac (19. November 2003)

wie wärs denn mit fdisk /mbr
schreibt dir den MBR neu...


----------

